# Autotrail Media Unit 13ELE 2000 playing media



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

In the menu of my media unit usb and ipod symbols are shown but no instruction or connectors supplied on how to use them. This is my 3rd unit under warranty and differs slightly from previous model (12ELE)and remotes are completely different, also no instruction book was supplied. So apologies if this method is described in book and everyone is aware.

For the princely sum of £1.26 I purchased a mini usb to female usb connector link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200936761781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

What a stroke of genius if I do say, the mini usb plugs bottom right of display and plugging in a memory stick containing films it immediately loads up and one can play the films directly from the stick, seems to only play those in "avi" format, will investigate more in the future. The first photo demonstrate's the memory stick in action.

Becoming more adventurous I plugged my ipod into the female usb connector, brilliant all my music can now be played along with shuffle compilation etc. Then tried my ipod 4 phone and the same result, all music can be played with bonus on ipod devices of being charged at same time. Last 2 photo's show these connected and displaying on media unit and drop down monitor.

I have yet to suss out how to display photos or video from my phone.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for sharing this one, been toying with it for a while. Just ordered one, Eddie


----------

